# Looking for that ONE freestyle video!



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

The trainer is a man, the dog is a dark looking Australian Shepherd, I think... 
The music was charming and wordless, and it was a 'painter routine.' Notable scenes include both trainer and dog 'carrying' a plank of wood sideways, the dog 'knocking over' the trainer and pretending to urinate on him, and 'fighting' for the paint can.

I want to say Richard Curtis and Pogo, but I saw this video ages ago so I could be wrong and I can't find it!

Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't, but it sounds fun and I'd like to see it!

This is my favorite routine that I've seen (especially the bit starting at 1:40 or so):


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> I don't, but it sounds fun and I'd like to see it!
> 
> This is my favorite routine that I've seen (especially the bit starting at 1:40 or so):


That was FANTASTIC!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

It was Richard Curtis and Pogo (blue merle BC). I thought I had it saved to my favorites, but alas, no. And now I can't find it either. It hink it won Crufts this year and think it was HTM. Better luck at findining it. Or, I think I posted it on another freestyle thread a couple of months ago.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Here it is!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

OH MY GOD. Thanks you guys, that's the one!


----------

